# The Speaker Company Closing



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Well it looks like the The Speaker company will be closing it's doors in January, It's a ID company that sells budget speakers the price's are insanely low. this topic started over at AVS forums and then made it's way over to Audioholics were it was confirmed that TsC is closing up shop in January. here is a link to that thread for you guys to check out.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Why not post a link to the company rather than to another thread in another forum?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I looked at there web site they have not made an statement as of yet. but I will provide a link to their site.
http://www.thespeakercompany.com/ 

also before I forget some members of the TsC forum are asking the same question and have yet to get an answer. reread everything I wrote ok so according to the Audioholics forum man in charge it's a done deal still waiting for the Official word from Nick the GM over at TsC.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

This is sad. They had a great product and a reasonable price.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

D&M Holdings were acquired by Bain Capital in 2008

* Denon
* Marantz
* McIntosh Laboratory
* Digital Networks North America
o Escient
o ReplayTV
o Rio (digital audio players)
* Creative Technical Network (CTN)
* Boston Acoustics
* D&M Professional
* Denon DJ
* Snell Acoustics
* D&M Premium Sound Solutions
* Allen & Heath
* The Speaker Company
here is a list of their holdings 
from what I have found out D&M is going to be focusing on the other brands in their line-up.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is the Official notice from The Speaker Company.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Too many good companies are closing down, it is very sad to see this but even in the UK we have been hit hard by the recession and a lot of businesses have closed down also


----------

